# Hakenkreuze in Videospielen: Bundesfamilienministerin äußert sich kritisch



## Lukas Schmid (23. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hakenkreuze in Videospielen: Bundesfamilienministerin äußert sich kritisch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Hakenkreuze in Videospielen: Bundesfamilienministerin äußert sich kritisch*


----------



## Frullo (23. August 2018)

Ich würde zu gerne wissen, ob sich irgendeine von diesen Damen wirklich mit dem Medium Computerspiel befasst hat, oder ob sie nicht eher ihr "Wissen" aus den etablierten Klischees beziehen...


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2018)

> "Mit Hakenkreuzen spielt man nicht"


Richtig. Deswegen spielt man ja auch *gegen *die Hakenkreuze bzw. *dokumentarisch.* 



> "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen"


Warum nicht? Gerade in Computerspielen hat man doch einzigartige Interaktionsmöglichkeiten und kann dank der bei "Killerspiel"-Diskussionen immer wieder betonten Immersion auch einzigartige Einblicke schaffen.

Außerdem: was ist denn zB bei Comics und Filmen anders, daß dort solche Szenen keinerlei Problem darstellen?


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2018)

@Worrel: Schön, dass du kein Problem darin siehst, aber die Verbreitung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen im Forum ist weiterhin verboten. Ich habe die Bilder entfernt.


----------



## HowdyM (23. August 2018)

Da stellt sich als erstes die Frage: Haben diese PolitikerInnen denn das Spiel schon mal angeschaut, überhaupt irgendein Spiel mal angeschaut? Welche Medien würden sie denn für geeignet halten? Ist der Ausschluss eines der meistgenutzten Medien aus der Jugendbildung wirklich zielführend? Alles Fragen, die man diesen Leuten gerne stellen würde...


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Außerdem: was ist denn zB bei Comics und Filmen anders, daß dort solche Szenen keinerlei Problem darstellen?



Das wird doch im Artikel angesprochen. 

(auf Filmplakaten und DVD-Hüllen dürfen sie dann aber trotzdem nicht auftauchen )


----------



## Coolio (23. August 2018)

> "Mit Hakenkreuzen spielt man nicht"



Das ist genau die populistisch, ignorante Reaktion die ich von unserer Politik erwartet habe.
Keine Ahnung von der Thematik haben aber Hauptsache erstmal einen knackigen Slogan raushauen um schön Stimmung dagegen zu machen.



> "Gerade in Deutschland müssen wir uns auch heute unserer besonderen historischen Verantwortung immer bewusst sein.“



Genau! Und das erreicht man gerade *nicht* wenn man jeglichen Bezug zum Nationalsozialismus aus DEM interaktiven Medium der heutigen Jugend zu verbannen versucht.



> „Die klammheimlich herbeigeführte Änderung während der parlamentarischen Sommerpause, ohne Befassung der Parlamente und gesellschaftlichen Gruppen, darf nicht hingenommen werden. Wir fordern die Rücknahme der USK-Entscheidung“



Aha, jetzt wird auch noch versucht der USK die Verschleierungstaktik zu unterstellen, die die Politik schon ewig selbst parktiziert.
Welch Ironie...

Dass der Israelische Botschafter sich darüber auch noch über Twitter(!) empört ist genauso vorhersehbar wie es von mangelnder Kenntnis zur grundlegenden Thematik zeugt.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. August 2018)

> Zudem würden viele junge Menschen keine Bücher mehr lesen oder Filme schauen, sondern ihr Geschichtswissen oft aus Videospielen erhalten.


Ich seh schwarz, wenn diese jungen Menschen dann Battlefield 5 spielen


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Da stellt sich als erstes die Frage: Haben diese PolitikerInnen denn das Spiel schon mal angeschaut, überhaupt irgendein Spiel mal angeschaut? Welche Medien würden sie denn für geeignet halten? Ist der Ausschluss eines der meistgenutzten Medien aus der Jugendbildung wirklich zielführend? Alles Fragen, die man diesen Leuten gerne stellen würde...



Medium der Jugendbildung? 
Das ist doch genauso platt wie das von Giffey.

Spiele mit Prädikat wertvoll kann man mit der Lupe suchen. Und sowas wie "Through the Darkest of Times" bekommt man vielleicht mal als Hausaufgabe auf den Rechner. Freiwillig wird wohl doch eher Wolfenstein ausgepackt.


----------



## Hurshi (23. August 2018)

"Giffey verweist im Interview darauf, dass gerade Deutschland und die Menschen in Deutschland sich ihrer besonderen historischen Verantwortung bewusst sein müssten."

Na so viele leben ja nicht mehr aus dieser Zeit , die dafür verantworlich sind.
Wie sogar ein Schweizer der nach Thüringen auswanderte in einer Doku sagte .


----------



## Coolio (23. August 2018)

Hurshi schrieb:


> "Giffey verweist im Interview darauf, dass gerade Deutschland und die Menschen in Deutschland sich ihrer besonderen historischen Verantwortung bewusst sein müssten."
> 
> Na so viele leben ja nicht mehr aus dieser Zeit , die dafür verantworlich sind.
> Wie sogar ein Schweizer der nach Thüringen auswanderte in einer Doku sagte .



Die grundlegende Prämisse ist ja, dass die historische Verantwortung nicht endet, wenn jeder der vor Kriegsende geboren war gestorben ist/wäre. 
Ob man dem zustimmt, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Worrel: Schön, dass du kein Problem darin siehst, aber die Verbreitung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen im Forum ist weiterhin verboten. Ich habe die Bilder entfernt.


Screenshots aus Filmen, die in Deutschland ab 12/16 frei erhältlich sind (Indiana Jones u.d. letzte Kreuzzug/Chillerama) und einem Comic, der ebenso in Comicläden frei im Regal rumsteht (Adolf 1 von Moers)  - also Material, das *in keinster Weise indiziert oder gar beschlagnahmt* ist, ist hier problematisch? ... oO


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

> Bei der Regelung wurde eine strikte Trennung zwischen Spielen und anderen Medien (speziell Filmen und TV-Serien) vorgenommen, da nach damaliger Auffassung Film und Fernsehen in der Lage seien, bedenkliche Inhalte in einen entsprechenden Kontext zu setzen, Spiele hingegen alleine der Unterhaltung dienen.


Da sollte man mal so langsam im 21 Jahrhundert ankommen. Sowohl das eine wie das andere ist doch schon lange nicht mehr gegeben. In Zeiten des Internets eh nicht mehr.
Ich selbst kann verstehen das diese Regelung vor Jahrzehnten getroffen wurde als mehr als nur Ein Land und vor allem die Politik noch sehr nachdenklich lag und sich von dessen Erholen musste und bei aufkommen der Games nicht wirklich alles so schillig aussah, je nach Ansicht waren Filme auch wirklich etwas anders als heute. 
Aber Hey, wenn ich mir heute Filme wie Inglourious Basterds anschaue dann ist sowas weit entfernt irgendwelcher Aufklärung und Kontex, da geht es rein um den Kommerz. Und davon gibt es Hunderte Beispiele auch in TV, und so gut wie alles wird gezeigt zu jeder Tageszeit für jeden Sichtbar.
Natürlich darf es auf keinen Fall dazu kommen das in einem Game das NS Regime in irgendeiner Weise verherrlicht wird, ich glaube das sollte jedem klar sein und da muss jedes Game auch für geprüft werden in dieser Hinsicht hin.


----------



## MrNooP (23. August 2018)

Manchmal kotzt mich die Politik in diesem Land wirklich nur an. Wieviele Leute da einfach keine Ahnung von irgendwas haben und trotzdem in der Öffentlichkeit zitiert werden dürfen (sehe Diesel/Elektro-Debatte), das ist schon echt bitter. Es war klar, dass dieses Thema sofort wieder von irgendwelchen Leuten genommen und falsch gedeutet wird.
 "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen" - Achja warum denn nicht? Weil Videospiele natürlich nur zum Spaß da sind und überhaupt keine ernsten Themen behandeln und den Spieler zum Denken anregen? 
 In der Schule haben wir uns zumindest gefühlt 90% in fast jedem literarischen Fach mit der NS Zeit auseinandergesetzt damals, warum denken die immer noch, dass einem jungen Erwachsenen die Schuld dann immer noch nicht klar ist?!  Und was genau ist daran schlimm, in Wolfenstein/COD/Battlefield usw. virtuelle Nazis zu töten? Da wird doch nirgendwo gesagt, dass Nazis super sind, sonst hätten diese Spiele international schon genug Probleme bekommen. Vor allem - Es laufen gefühlt jeden Abend auf n-tv und Konsorten 100te Hitler und Wehrmacht Dokus, da regt sich auch keiner drüber auf.
Die Politiker sollten sich mal lieber mit wichtigeren Problemen befassen, als solch einem Mist.


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Screenshots aus Filmen, die in Deutschland ab 12/16 frei erhältlich sind (Indiana Jones u.d. letzte Kreuzzug/Chillerama) und einem Comic, der ebenso in Comicläden frei im Regal rumsteht (Adolf 1 von Moers)  - also Material, das *in keinster Weise indiziert oder gar beschlagnahmt* ist, ist hier problematisch? ... oO



Jupp, siehe oben. Die Filme dürfen das ja nichtmal selber auf's Plakat pappen.
Oder guck dir mal das Cover hier an: http://germancovers.top/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/1465892530_Der-Untergang-blu-ray-cover-german.jpg

Außerdem müsste dann bei jedem geposteten Bild erstmal die Quelle gefunden und überprüft werden. Und im Zweifelsfall gäbe es endlos Diskussion, in welchem _Sinne_ das verwendet wurde. Screenshots zweckentfremden ist im Internet ja auch nicht ganz neu. Muss nicht sein.

Naja... auch wenn ein Spiel gerade diese Debatte auf den Tisch bringt, gilt bei dem _was_ gepostet werden darf immer noch die Hausordnung.


----------



## McCerb (23. August 2018)

Die wollen nur nich das einige Leute auf die Symbole angefixt werden ;P Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LostViking (23. August 2018)

"Die im Eilverfahren und "klammheimlich herbeigeführte Änderung während der parlamentarischen Sommerpause, ohne Befassung der Parlamente und gesellschaftlichen Gruppen", dürfe nicht hingenommen werden." 

Okay, Deal. Können wir dann auch nochmal über die Diäten reden? Diese wurden nämlich genauso durchgewunken. 

"Giffey verweist im Interview darauf, dass gerade Deutschland und die Menschen in Deutschland sich ihrer besonderen historischen Verantwortung bewusst sein müssten."

Richtig. Warum also das Wort "Nazi" nicht in spielen ertönen lassen und die Flagge des Bösen zeigen?


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

McCerb schrieb:


> Die wollen nur nich das einige Leute auf die Symbole angefixt werden ;P Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Nein, es geht um was ganz ganz anderes. Aber das jetzt hier zu diskutieren, ui da müsste man ausholen. Oder glaubst du etwas selbst nach der Grenzöffnung und Wiedervereinigung hätten wir Deutsche auch nur irgendetwas zu sagen? Da liegst du dann ganz ganz falsch. Wir sind immer noch die Marionetten die nach einem gewissem Spiel funktionieren und unsere Politiker sind (teilweise) gezwungen danach zu handeln. Wer glaubt das Deutschland, wie andere Staaten ein freier Staat ist der machen kann was er will lebt leider in einer Traumwelt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2018)

"Unterstützung erhält Giffey von der rechtspolitischen Sprecherin der CDU-Bundesfraktion, Elisabeth Winkelmeier-Becker: "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen", so Winkelmeier-Becker."

Bei einem Computerspiel kann man sich doch viel intensiver mit so einem Thema beschäftigen als beispielsweise bei einem Film, der nur 2 Stunden geht.
Man könnte sogar was wirklich kritisches machen. Z.B. einen Soldaten spielen, der am Anfang für die Nazis kämpft und dann irgendwann wirklich mitbekommt was da abgeht, dann extreme Gewissensbisse bekommt, versucht da rauszukommen und sich dann dem Widerstand anschließt. Müsste eben sehr einfühlsam gemacht sein, aber ich glaube das wäre vielen doch zu heikel


----------



## Orzhov (23. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich würde zu gerne wissen, ob sich irgendeine von diesen Damen wirklich mit dem Medium Computerspiel befasst hat, oder ob sie nicht eher ihr "Wissen" aus den etablierten Klischees beziehen...



Ist das nicht diese "Dame" die beim letzten Anschlag hier breit grinsend herumkasperte während Martin Schulz seine traurigen Worthülsen absonderte?


----------



## DoomMetaller (23. August 2018)

Meine Güte, wenn Games in dieser Zeit spielen, dann sollten auch entsprechende Symbole enthalten sein. Mittlerweile sollte man in der Lage sein damit umzugehen. Ich meine, wovon geht man denn aus ? Dass man durch ein Symbol zum Fremdenhasser und Führersympathisant wird ? Das ist genau so ein Trugschluss wie dieses "Verbietet alle Waffen und die Welt lebt in Friede und Harmonie!"-Gesülze. Als würden sich die Menschen nicht weiterhin die Köpfe einschlagen. So ist es auch mit den "Rechten" - der Hass entsteht durch andere Faktoren und nicht durch ein Symbol - ich meine, bei den ganzen N24-Dokus die ich über den 2.WK gesehen habe müsste ich theoretisch zum Mega-Nazi mutiert sein. Vielleicht sollte man sich mehr für die Bildung einsetzen um auch unseren Schlusslichtern eine Chance zu geben, dann würde man auch kein Symbol-Verbot benötigen!


----------



## Bazillus (23. August 2018)

Kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.

Von den Vollidioten, die die damalige Katastrophe zu verantworten haben, dürfte doch kaum noch  einer übrig sein.

Ich finde, dass es eher ein Armutszeugnis ist, die Symbole von vornherein in Spielen verbieten zu wollen, 
während diese in allen anderen Medien scheinbar problemlos verwendet werden können.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um was ganz ganz anderes. Aber das jetzt hier zu diskutieren, ui da müsste man ausholen. Oder glaubst du etwas selbst nach der Grenzöffnung und Wiedervereinigung hätten wir Deutsche auch nur irgendetwas zu sagen? Da liegst du dann ganz ganz falsch. Wir sind immer noch die Marionetten die nach einem gewissem Spiel funktionieren und unsere Politiker sind (teilweise) gezwungen danach zu handeln. Wer glaubt das Deutschland, wie andere Staaten ein freier Staat ist der machen kann was er will lebt leider in einer Traumwelt.


die brd ist eine gmbh und die erde eine scheibe. wissen wir doch alle, lieber batze. wo wir grad dabei sind: hast du schon deinen personenausweis verlängert? wenn der ausläuft, musst du an die gmbh steuern zahlen. das willst du doch sicher vermeiden. 

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (23. August 2018)

https://twitter.com/paintbucket_de/status/1032630003635249152


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die brd ist eine gmbh und die erde eine scheibe. wissen wir doch alle, lieber batze. wo wir grad dabei sind: hast du schon deinen personenausweis verlängert? wenn der ausläuft, musst du an die gmbh steuern zahlen. das willst du doch sicher vermeiden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk



Mein Ausweiß ist schon lange abgelaufen, wurde seit so ca. ach ne, noch nie kontrolliert. Ist mir auch total egal. Interessiert auch niemanden.


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/paintbucket_de/status/1032630003635249152



Wenn das stimmt finde ich das positiv überraschend. Für einen Politiker. 
Aber wenn _das_ Spiel kein perfektes Beispiel ist für „sozialadäquat“, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Screenshots aus Filmen, die in Deutschland ab 12/16 frei erhältlich sind (Indiana Jones u.d. letzte Kreuzzug/Chillerama) und einem Comic, der ebenso in Comicläden frei im Regal rumsteht (Adolf 1 von Moers)  - also Material, das *in keinster Weise indiziert oder gar beschlagnahmt* ist, ist hier problematisch? ... oO



Einfach dran halten - danke.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Einfach dran halten - danke.


e
Wenn ihr schon Schiss habt bei freiem Material und das als Presseorgan, und das seit ihr nun einmal, wie könnt ihr dann frei Berichten?  Oder gehört ihr nicht der freien Presse zu? Wovor habt ihr Angst? Oder gehört ihr einer anderen Organisation an? Dürft ihr nicht das sagen was ihr denkt?
Jedes Popelmagazin darf in Deutschland zu einem Bericht jedes Symbol zeigen und niemand regt sich auf. Ihr dürft es nicht weil ihr ein Popel Spielmagazin seit? Oder wo ist das Problem? Dann bitte mal Aufklären warum @Worrel Screens nicht zeigen darf. Hat @Worrel seinen Pic verherrlicht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, lol.  Wovor habt ihr Angst?
Aufklären und gut ist, aber sagen, dudu böser Junge darfst das hier nicht, ne das geht nicht.


----------



## Alreech (23. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt finde ich das positiv überraschend. Für einen Politiker.
> Aber wenn _das_ Spiel kein perfektes Beispiel ist für „sozialadäquat“, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



Ob das zeigen von Hakenkreuzen in dem Spiel "sozialadäquat" ist kann nur einer entscheiden.
Der Richter der entscheiden muß ob der Publisher der dieses Spiel vertreibt sich strafbar gemacht hat.

Das klingt jetzt hart, aber das beste was passieren kann ist das ein besorgter Bürger den Publisher anzeigt und sich Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichte darum kümmern müssen was "sozialadäquat" ist.
Sowas sollte eigentlich die Aufgabe des Parlaments sein, aber das ist wieder eines der Gesetze in denen nacher die Gerichte diese Aufgabe übernehmen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> e
> Wenn ihr schon Schiss habt bei freiem Material und das als Presseorgan, und das seit ihr nun einmal, wie könnt ihr dann frei Berichten?  Oder gehört ihr nicht der freien Presse zu? Wovor habt ihr Angst? Oder gehört ihr einer anderen Organisation an? Dürft ihr nicht das sagen was ihr denkt?
> Jedes Popelmagazin darf in Deutschland zu einem Bericht jedes Symbol zeigen und niemand regt sich auf. Ihr dürft es nicht weil ihr ein Popel Spielmagazin seit? Oder wo ist das Problem? Dann bitte mal Aufklären warum @Worrel Screens nicht zeigen darf. Hat @Worrel seinen Pic verherrlicht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, lol.  Wovor habt ihr Angst?
> Aufklären und gut ist, aber sagen, dudu böser Junge darfst das hier nicht, ne das geht nicht.



Es geht darum dass die Community dies nicht Posten soll, zudem ist es ein Unterschied ob man drüber schreibt in Textform oder es direkt als Bild postet. 

Unabhängig davon gibt es noch so was wie Hausrecht, da braucht es keine Rechtfertigung vor dem Herrn Batze.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon gibt es noch so was wie Hausrecht, da braucht es keine Rechtfertigung vor dem Herrn Batze.


Das ist natürlich was anderes, ja das Hausrecht. Da stimme ich dir zu. Der Herr Batze oder auch der Herr Worrel in diesem Fall, oder wer auch immer, wenn da was nicht gefällt, ups, Klappe halten wir haben den Hammer. Alles Klar und verstanden. Demokratie und Diskussion in Reinstkultur Made by PCG.
Macht doch das Forum am besten gleich zu bei der Einstellung von Hausrecht.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2018)

Das Forum wurde mit dieser Einstellung eröffnet. Das fällt dir jetzt erst auf?


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Sowas sollte eigentlich die Aufgabe des Parlaments sein, aber das ist wieder eines der Gesetze in denen nacher die Gerichte diese Aufgabe übernehmen.



ähm nein, die letztendliche auslegung von gesetzen ist und war schon immer sache der gerichte.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Forum wurde mit dieser Einstellung eröffnet. Das fällt dir jetzt erst auf?



Hihi, guter Konter, wirkt bei mir aber nicht. Solltest du doch wissen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm nein, die letztendliche auslegung von gesetzen ist und war schon immer sache der gerichte.



Öhm was sagt er denn hier?


> aber das ist wieder eines der Gesetze in denen nacher *die Gerichte diese Aufgabe übernehmen*.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich was anderes, ja das Hausrecht. Da stimme ich dir zu. Der Herr Batze oder auch der Herr Worrel in diesem Fall, oder wer auch immer, wenn da was nicht gefällt, ups, Klappe halten wir haben den Hammer. Alles Klar und verstanden. Demokratie und Diskussion in Reinstkultur Made by PCG.
> Macht doch das Forum am besten gleich zu bei der Einstellung von Hausrecht.



Demokratie und garantierte Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, daß jede Internetpräsenz deine Aussagen veröffentlichen muß. Sondern lediglich, daß du dafür nicht gerichtlich belangt werden kannst, deine Meinung zu äußern. 
Und das ist keine Erfindung von PCG, das gilt für sämtliche Internetpräsenzen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> [...]


... war schon spät gestern, hm?

Der Begriff Hausrecht sagt dir was? Der Betreiber kann div. Richtlinien festlegen an die man sich zu halten hat, d.h. entweder du hälst dich an diese Regeln ... oder eben nicht, wobei bei der zweiten Entscheidungsmöglichkeit dann weitere Schritte notwendig sein werden, entweder von dir selbst ... oder von uns.


----------



## Fireball8 (24. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/paintbucket_de/status/1032630003635249152



Schöne Sache 

Beschi**** finde ich dabei halt, dass das Zitat *scheinbar* aus dem Kontext gerissen wurde. Wenn die Macher des Spiels selber sogar schon für sie einstehen..


----------



## Kartamus (24. August 2018)

"Giffey verweist im Interview darauf, dass gerade Deutschland und die Menschen in Deutschland sich ihrer besonderen historischen Verantwortung bewusst sein müssten."

Historische Verantwortung?! Was hab ich bitte mit dem zu tun was vor Dekaden passiert ist? Soll ich mich klein und hässlich machen, wenn ich in ein anderes Land komme? "Ich bin Deutscher, tut mir Leid, Schande über mich, bitte nicht schlagen!" Moment, ich krieche auf dem Boden rum und senke meinen Blick, weil ich habe ja "historische Verantwortung"!


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Historische Verantwortung?! Was hab ich bitte mit dem zu tun was vor Dekaden passiert ist?


Hint:
- aus der Geschichte lernen
- nicht dieselben Fehler wiederholen


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> "Giffey verweist im Interview darauf, dass gerade Deutschland und die Menschen in Deutschland sich ihrer besonderen historischen Verantwortung bewusst sein müssten."
> 
> Historische Verantwortung?! Was hab ich bitte mit dem zu tun was vor Dekaden passiert ist? Soll ich mich klein und hässlich machen, wenn ich in ein anderes Land komme? "Ich bin Deutscher, tut mir Leid, Schande über mich, bitte nicht schlagen!" Moment, ich krieche auf dem Boden rum und senke meinen Blick, weil ich habe ja "historische Verantwortung"!


... Beitrag von Worrel lesen, sacken lassen & kurz darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hint:
> - aus der Geschichte lernen
> - nicht dieselben Fehler wiederholen



This.
Gerade _weil_ es fast niemanden mehr gibt, der sich daran erinnern kann, ist es umso wichtiger es nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Kalumet (24. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Mein Ausweiß ist schon lange abgelaufen, wurde seit so ca. ach ne, noch nie kontrolliert. Ist mir auch total egal. Interessiert auch niemanden.


Habe ich auch gedacht, bis nach Jahren mal ein Schreiben vom Bürgerbüro/Ordnungsamt kam mit einer netten Aufforderung ihn doch mal zu verlängern... samt einer nicht so netten Geldstrafe.

Ich weiß ja, daß Naturgesetz der Trägheit der Maße ist unerbittlich, aber lieber mal aufraffen   .


----------



## Kwengie (24. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> This.
> Gerade _weil_ es fast niemanden mehr gibt, der sich daran erinnern kann, ist es umso wichtiger es nicht zu vergessen.




lernen wir wirklich aus der Geschichte?
Vietnamkrieg und Verbrechen der Alliierten in diesem?
Irak-Krieg II und Guantanamo Bay?
die Kriegsvorbereitungen gegen Mütterchen Rußland?
... wer hat diese Flüchtlingskrise zu verantworten?
Warum mischt der Deutsche wieder mit und spielt Krieg im fernen Ausland?
Warum sind wir an dritter Stelle der Waffenlieferungen ins Ausland, obwohl Fluchtursachen bekämpft werden sollen?
... ist die Welt eine Bessere geworden, nachdem das angeblich Pöse besiegt worden ist?

Wir Deutsche begehen grad wieder diesen Fehler, der schon einmal um 1850 gemacht worden ist und wir lernen nimmer mehr aus diesen gemachten Fehlern.
Wir schimpfen auf unsere Ahnen, aber machen es nicht minder besser.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> [...]Wir schimpfen auf unsere Ahnen, aber machen es nicht minder besser.


Stimmt, auch heute noch brennen jüdische Geschäfte, werden Ausländer in Deutschland enteignet und alle zwei Wochen regnet es menschliche Überreste.

Aber ... du hast Recht: wir machen es nicht minder besser. 

 ./facepalm

Übrigens, Kriegsvorbereitungen gegen Russland?!  
Natürlich. Aber auch hier können wir aus der Geschichte lernen ... diesmal ein paar Wollsocken und dicke Parkas einpacken! 

Sorry ... aber das ist so ein Quark, das mir *fast* die Worte fehlen.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (24. August 2018)

Übrigens schrieb:


> Sorry ... aber das ist so ein Quark, das mir *fast* die Worte fehlen.



Natürlich , was soll denn die Stationierung der NATO Truppen an der Grenze zu Russland sonst sein ? (Operation Speersptze)
Ob zur Verteidung oder Angriff sei mal dahingestellt. Aber die sind bestimmt nicht nur zum Urlaub machen da,und ob es soweit kommt steht auf einem anderem Blatt,aber es sind definitiv Kriegsvorbereitungen.
Dazu kommt jahrelange einseitige Antirussland-Propaganda(Nein kein Putinfreund) ,wobei die Regierung gleichzeitig der Türkei,Saudi Arabien und Israel zb alles durchgehen lässt,egal wieviel Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit sie begehen.Also mal wieder absolute Doppelmoral.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. August 2018)

> Unterstützung erhält Giffey von der rechtspolitischen Sprecherin der CDU-Bundesfraktion, Elisabeth Winkelmeier-Becker: "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen"



Ich persönlich halte ja die CDU nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus auseinanderzusetzen...


----------



## Frullo (24. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/paintbucket_de/status/1032630003635249152



Also was denn nun? Ist sie nun von ein paar Möchtegern-Journos falsch zitiert worden oder hat sie zuerst geschossen und dann nachgefragt? 

Im ersten Fall: Pfui der "Presse". Im zweiten Fall: Pfui der Ministerin mit Schuldnachlass, weil sie sich dann immerhin eines Besseren hat belehren lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Natürlich , was soll denn die Stationierung der NATO Truppen an der Grenze zu Russland sonst sein ? (Operation Speersptze)


Also ... nun mach(t) doch mal halblang: Säbbel rasseln != *Kriegsvorbereitungen*

Als ob bei der NATO auch nur jemand ernsthaft darüber nachdenken würde Krieg gg. Russland zu führen, das ist Quark. Vllt. in irgendwelchen Planspielen, Strategiemeetings und und und ... 



> Ob zur Verteidung oder Angriff sei mal dahingestellt.


Äh ... ne, wenn ich mich Verteidige, dann erwarte *ich* einen *Angriff*, dann hat das nichts mit Kriegsvorbereitungen zutun, denn selbst das würde ich Russland nicht zutrauen. Dafür ist Putin ein machtversessener Politiker der seine Macht festigen möchte, mit Krieg sieht das komplett anders aus.



> Dazu kommt jahrelange einseitige Antirussland-Propaganda(Nein kein Putinfreund) ,wobei die Regierung gleichzeitig der Türkei,Saudi Arabien und Israel zb alles durchgehen lässt,egal wieviel Verbrechen gegen Menschenrechte sie begehen.Also mal wieder absolute Doppelmoral.


... ich denke das würde hier zu weit führen, um diese Themen auszudiskutieren.


----------



## solidus246 (24. August 2018)

Die Bundesfamilienministerin soll ihre Fresse halten.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Die Bundesfamilienministerin soll ihre Fresse halten.


Junge ... ernsthaft? Hast du die anderen Beiträge hier überhaupt gelesen?! ./facepalm


----------



## ectoplasma7 (24. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Äh ... ne, wenn ich mich Verteidige, dann erwarte *ich* einen *Angriff*, dann hat das nichts mit Kriegsvorbereitungen zutun, denn selbst das würde ich Russland nicht zutrauen. Dafür ist Putin ein machtversessener Politiker der seine Macht festigen möchte, mit Krieg sieht das komplett anders aus.



Naja Vorbereitung für einen eventuellen Krieg dann eben.Aber das ist wohl Interpretationsäbhängig ob man das Kriegsvorbereitung nennen kann.Aber ist ja jetzt auch nicht das Thema.
Ich glaube da im Moment  auch nicht dran, Putin und Trump haben sich ja recht lieb.


----------



## Kwengie (24. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... war schon spät gestern, hm?
> 
> Der Begriff Hausrecht sagt dir was? Der Betreiber kann div. Richtlinien festlegen an die man sich zu halten hat, d.h. entweder du hälst dich an diese Regeln ... oder eben nicht, wobei bei der zweiten Entscheidungsmöglichkeit dann weitere Schritte notwendig sein werden, entweder von dir selbst ... oder von uns.



Das Hausrecht sollte sich auch an geltendes Recht halten und nicht die Meinungsfreiheit, die uns im Grundgesetz in Wort und Schrift zugestanden ist, verletzen.
Wenn sachlich und fundiert argumentiert wird, hat der Betreffende nichts zu fürchten.

Jedoch ist das Hausrecht auch mißbraucht worden, wenn ich an die hitzige Diskussion um die Frauenpower in Battlefield 5 denke. Gegner dieser übertriebenen Frauenpower ließ man nicht zu Worte kommen und es wurde auch nicht auf deren Argumente eingegangen. Es wurde sich sogar lächerlich darüber gemacht. Fatal finde ich, daß User gebannt worden sind, weil diese "Gassensprache" verwendet haben und andere wurden überhaupt nicht ermahnt, weil diese in einer Tour beleidigten. Moderatoren müssen neutral sein und keine Partei ergreifen, aber es wurde Partei ergriffen und in diesem Falle kann man nicht mehr von einem Hausrecht sprechen, wenn der Moderator meint, daß sein Wille sowie Meinung Gesetz wäre.


Im übrigen müßte man sich eher Sorgen machen, wenn die Bundeswehr auf der Spielemesse präsent ist und um Nachwuchs wirbt.


----------



## Kwengie (24. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt, auch heute noch brennen jüdische Geschäfte, werden Ausländer in Deutschland enteignet und alle zwei Wochen regnet es menschliche Überreste.
> 
> Aber ... du hast Recht: wir machen es nicht minder besser.
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, ich möchte Dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber wer Quark redet, bist Du jetzt!
Hat die USA nicht sein todbringendes Arsenal in Deutschland aufgestockt und werden nicht Drohneneisätze von Rammstein aus geflogen?
Hat die USA nicht vor, seine hier stationierte Armee zum größten Teil nach Polen zu verlegen, um näher an Russland sein zu können?
Warum dürfen wir keine Handelsbeziehung mit Rußland eingehen und warum will die USA dies verhindern?
Warum billigen wir stillschweigend, wenn die USA wieder und wieder völkerrechtswidrige Aktionen begeht wie Kriege anzetteln, Foltern, Morden usw.?

... aber wir leben in einer besseren Welt, in der der Mensch nicht vor Krieg fliehen muß, in Armut dank Harzt IV zu leben hat (obwohl der Psyeudostaat reich ist) und vieles mehr, was eine schlechte Welt ausmacht.


----------



## TheSinner (24. August 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Die Bundesfamilienministerin soll ihre Fresse halten.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Das Hausrecht sollte sich auch an geltendes Recht halten und nicht die Meinungsfreiheit, die uns im Grundgesetz in Wort und Schrift zugestanden ist, verletzen.
> Wenn sachlich und fundiert argumentiert wird, hat der Betreffende nichts zu fürchten.


... ich hab dich jetzt eigentlich als Gesprächspartner kennen gelernt der ein wenig zu differenzieren weiß & auch das Thema hatten wir schon häufiger:

Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet *nicht*, dass man ohne Konsequenzen seine Meinung sagen kann.

Soll heißen: es ist dir erlaubt vor dem *deutschen Gesetz* zu sagen, dass dein Chef ein inkompetenter Idiot ist der absolut nichts auf die Reihe bekommt. Es gibt kein Gesetz, dass dir das verbieten wird. Dein Chef hingegen wird das sicherlich nicht so toll finden wenn du sowas lautstark in Meetings oder in der Kantine erzählst und ggf. arbeitsrechtliche Schritte als Konsequenz einleiten.

Vllt. merkst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will und nein, Hausrecht sollte sich aus den o.g. Gründen nicht an geltendes Recht und Gesetz halten.



> Im übrigen müßte man sich eher Sorgen machen, wenn die Bundeswehr auf dieser Messe präsent ist und um Nachwuchs wirbt.


... seitdem es keine Wehrpflicht mehr gibt hat eben auch die Bundeswehr Nachwuchssorgen und muss sich als Arbeitgeber interessant machen.


----------



## Frullo (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Das Hausrecht sollte sich auch an geltendes Recht halten und nicht die Meinungsfreiheit, die uns im Grundgesetz in Wort und Schrift zugestanden ist, verletzen.



Hä? Stell Dir ein Koch-Forum vor, bei dem Kochrezepte thematisiert werden. Hat dann der Betreiber dieses Forums Deiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht, die Beiträge über Numismatik und Vexillologie aus dem Forum zu entfernen, selbst wenn erstere die Verschmutzung von Banknoten durch Essensreste und letztere die Abbildung von Früchten auf Fahnen beinhalten?


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich möchte Dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber wer Quark redet, bist Du jetzt!


Ach ... alles gut, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können! 



> Hat die USA nicht sein todbringendes Arsenal in Deutschland aufgestockt und werden nicht Drohneneisätze von Rammstein aus geflogen?


... die letzten Zeitungsberichte und Artikel lesen sich eher so, dass die USA seine Armee aus Deutschland abziehen möchte & das sicherlich nicht, weil wir die besten Freunde sind. Drohneneinsätze von Rammstein? Die Kontrolle, sicherlich. Aber auch hier, die Basis is amerikanisches Hoheitsgebiet und Deutschland hat da recht wenig zu melden.



> Hat die USA nicht vor, seine hier stationierte Armee zum größten Teil nach Polen zu verlegen, um näher an Russland sein zu können?


... und du bist der Meinung das Amerika hier wirklich Kriegsvorbereitungen für einen Angriffskrieg erprobt? 

Ja, die Armeen werden verlegt ... aus unterschiedlichen Gründen.



> Warum dürfen wir keine Handelsbeziehung mit Rußland eingehen und warum will die USA dies verhindern?


Erstens gibt es Handelsbeziehungen mit Russland, Amerika hat aus seiner Sicht Sanktionen verhängt aus div. Gründen, u.a. die Einmischung in den Wahlkampf, Cyberangriff, und den Einsatz von Nervengas. Als Reaktion hierauf zogen die USA viele Diplomaten ab und haben weitere Sanktionen verhängt. Die bereits bestehenden Sanktionen bezogen sich übrigens auch auf die Anektion der Krim.



> Warum billigen wir stillschweigend, wenn die USA wieder und wieder völkerrechtswidrige Aktionen begeht wie Kriege anzetteln, Foltern, Morden usw.?


Wer billigt denn das Verhalten der Amerikaner, vor allem stillschweigend? Aber ja, an *Verbündeten* hält man sich verbal gern zurück ... jedenfalls in der Ära vor Trump. Aktuell habe ich das Gefühl das hier sehr scharf geschossen wird und man sich eben nicht alles gefallen lässt, z.B. Iran & Zölle.

Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen das es Deutschland (und Europa) u.a. wg. den Handelsbeziehungen blendend geht. Nein, damit ist nicht gemeint das es jedem gut geht & jeder einen Porsche fahren soll. Aber wenn ich mir z.B. die aktuellen Zahlen und Meldungen zum Überschuss anschaue, dann muss ich sagen: alles richtig gemacht, jedenfalls aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht.



> ... aber wir leben in einer besseren Welt, in der der Mensch nicht vor Krieg fliehen muß, in Armut dank Harzt IV zu leben hat (obwohl der Psyeudostaat reich ist) und vieles mehr, was eine schlechte Welt ausmacht.


Ja, wir leben in einer besseren Welt als wie vor 30 Jahren. Wer etwas anderes behauptet hat, leider, keinen Sinn für Realität.


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hausrecht sollte sich auch an geltendes Recht halten und nicht die Meinungsfreiheit, die uns im Grundgesetz in Wort und Schrift zugestanden ist, verletzen.



du solltest dich darüber informieren, was ein grundrecht überhaupt ist. in kurzform: es handelt sich um abwehrrechte ggü - und das ist das entscheidende - dem staat. aber mach dir nix draus, das haben zahlreiche andere auch noch immer nicht kapiert.


----------



## Orzhov (24. August 2018)

Warum artet das jetzt überhaupt so aus?


----------



## ectoplasma7 (24. August 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Warum artet das jetzt überhaupt so aus?



Vollmond


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2018)

Das Problem von Godwin's Law, wenn eine Diskussion schon mit Hakenkreuzen _beginnt_?


----------



## schokoeis (24. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und du bist der Meinung das Amerika hier wirklich Kriegsvorbereitungen für einen Angriffskrieg erprobt?



Wieso erprobt, alle NATO-Kriege der jüngeren Vergangenheit waren illegale Angriffskriege. Und Deutschland hat sogar brav mitgemacht.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2018)

Bitte beachtet die  Community-Regeln. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Jedoch ist das Hausrecht auch mißbraucht worden, wenn ich an die hitzige Diskussion um die Frauenpower in Battlefield 5 denke. Gegner dieser übertriebenen Frauenpower ließ man nicht zu Worte kommen und es wurde auch nicht auf deren Argumente eingegangen.


Falls du diesen Thread meinst: Dort wurde von der Moderation nicht Meinungs-beschränkend eingegriffen.
Und wie soll "nicht zu Wort kommen lassen" in einem Forum wie diesem rein technisch gesehen funktionieren ... 

Außerdem: Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, daß andere auf deine Meinung sinnvoll eingehen müssen.

Und ja: wenn ein gewisses Diskussionsniveau nicht erreicht werden kann, ist es auch durchaus angebracht, entsprechende Personen rauszuschmeißen. Macht man in einem Theater, wo irgendjemand plötzlich meint, er müßte jetzt lautstark für irgendeine politische Richtung/Partei Werbung machen, ja nicht anders gemacht. Trotz Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## SpieleKing (24. August 2018)

Lächerlich, aber das Medium Film ist besser geeignet um mit dem Thema Nationalsozialismus umzugehen? Gott diese Politik ist einfach nurnoch peinlich!


----------



## xaan (24. August 2018)

> Giffey verweist im Interview darauf, dass gerade Deutschland und die Menschen in Deutschland sich ihrer besonderen historischen Verantwortung bewusst sein müssten.



Und exakt deshalb darf ausgerechnet in Deutschlang ein Spiel wie "Attentat 1942" oder eben auch "Through the Darkest of Times" nicht mit einem de facto Verkaufsverbot belegt werden. Diese Frau führt ihre eigene Ignoranz und Borniertheit zur Schau.



			
				Elisabeth Winkelmeier-Becker schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen"


Das ist mehr eine Aussage über frau Winkelmeier-Beckers Verständnis des Mediums als über das Medium selbst.
Sprich: Auch sie trägt ihre Ignoranz und Borniertheit zur Schau.



			
				Annelie Buntenbach schrieb:
			
		

> Die im Eilverfahren und "klammheimlich herbeigeführte Änderung während der parlamentarischen Sommerpause, ohne Befassung der Parlamente und gesellschaftlichen Gruppen", dürfe nicht hingenommen werden.


Jetzt wird's aber echt Dicke. Die Sozialadäquanzklausel ist Teil des geltenden Rechts. Sie wurde nur bisher rechtswidrig nicht auf Computerspiele angewandt - und niemand hat sich dagegen gewehrt. Hier wurde nicht "klammheimlich" irgendeine Änderung herbeigeführt. Hier wird endlich das geltende Recht angewendet, so wie es schon immer hätte sein sollen.



> Die Vorgeschichte: Mitte der 1990er-Jahre wurde eine Regelung beschlossen, die es Videospielen in Deutschland generell untersagt, verfassungsfeindliche Symbole zu zeigen.


Bei diesem Urteil ging es auch gar nicht um Wolfenstein selbst. Es ging um einen Neonazi, der (u.A. auch) Wolfenstein als Raubkopie verbreitet hat. Damals wurde gar nicht geprüft, ob die Sozialadäquanzklausel zutrifft - der Richter hat das einfach ohne Prüfung verneint. Auf diese Urteil haben sich dann immer alle bezogen, wenn es darum ging zu rechtfertigen, warum die Sozialadäquanz bei Videospielen nicht geprüft wird.


----------



## xaan (24. August 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Das Hausrecht sollte sich auch an geltendes Recht halten und nicht die Meinungsfreiheit, die uns im Grundgesetz in Wort und Schrift zugestanden ist, verletzen.
> Wenn sachlich und fundiert argumentiert wird, hat der Betreffende nichts zu fürchten.


Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet, dass du deine Meinung sagen darfst.
Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet nicht, dass private Veranstalter dir auf deren eigener Veranstaltung ein Forum dafür bieten müssen.

Das wird ja gerne mal missverstanden.

Du darfst gerne deine Meinung in dein privates Blog schreiben, oder auf Twitter teilen, oder in deinem Podcast oder Youtube-Video ausdiskutieren. Aber niemand hat die Pflicht, dir Gehör zu verschaffen, indem er dich auf SEINER Veranstaltung reden lässt, in SEINEN Podcast einlädt oder in SEIN Youtube Video holt.


----------



## shaboo (24. August 2018)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich - in Abwandlung des Zitats von Frau Elisabeth Winkelmeier-Becker - bemerken: "Ich halte die gesamte Bundesregierung nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit irgendetwas auseinanderzusetzen, das mit Nullen und Einsen zu tun hat." Das fängt mit so allgegenwärtigen Themen wie Breitbandinternet an und zieht sich bis in die allerkleinste Nische - wie Hakenkreuzen in irgendwelchen Spielen. Wann immer es um irgendwas Digitales geht, kann man sicher sein, dass für unsere herrschende politische Kaste genau das gilt, was auch sonst den allzeit kritikfreudigen Deutschen auszeichnet: Je vollständiger die Ahnungslosigkeit vom Thema ist und je weniger man selbst davon betroffen ist, desto lautstärker ist der empörte Aufschrei!

Das grundlegende Missverständnis besteht darin, dass es in Computerspielen überhaupt nicht notwendigerweise darum gehen muss, sich "angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen", sondern dass Nazis darin irgendeine Rolle spielen und dass die nun mal mit Hakenkreuzen geschmückt waren. Echt jetzt. So einfach ist das.

Wird von den Indiana Jones- oder den Iron Sky-Filmen auch erwartet, dass sie sich "angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinandsetzen", nur weil in ihnen Hakenkreuze vorkommen? Nein, natürlich nicht! Diese Filme wollen einfach nur unterhalten und brauchen dafür ein paar Standardbösewichte, das ist alles. Das ist exakt dieselbe Rolle, die die Nazis auch in fast allen Shootern spielen, aber hier soll nun plötzlich alles anders sein, weil: Spiel statt Film.

Es muss darum gehen, dass auch Spiele nach exakt diesen Maßstäben bewertet werden und nach keinen anderen! Die Forderung oder den Anspruch, dass Hakenkreuze nur in "ernsten Spielen" oder in "historischen Bildungsszenarien" vorkommen dürfen, sollte man - und sollten sich insbesondere die Gamer und die Leute in diesem Forum - gar nicht erst zu eigen machen. In einem reinen Unterhaltungsshooter wie Call of Duty sollte, auch hier, auch in Deutschland, auch über 70 Jahre nach dem Krieg, ein Hakenkreuz die normalste Sache der Welt sein. Und wenn das dann an dieser Stelle tatsächlich dazu missbraucht werden sollte, Volksverhetzung zu betrieben, Nazis zu verherrlichen oder den Holocaust zu leugnen, dann gibt es dafür bereits jetzt ganz andere Gesetze, auf deren Grundlage ein solches Spiel verboten bzw. aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden kann. Dazu braucht's keine USK, keinen DGB und auch keine profilierungsfreudige Bundesfamilienministerin.


----------



## Entkryptor (24. August 2018)

Finde den Bericht gut. Neutral, informativ und sachbezogen. Anders als einige andere Schreiber dieser Redaktion es fertig bringen.

Bin froh, dass sich das doch noch findet.  Keine Propaganda, sondern einfach ein übersichtlicher Bericht.


----------



## Entkryptor (24. August 2018)

Oh, ich lese gerade: Der Schreiber arbeitet gar nicht hier in dieser Redaktion . Alles klar. Zu früh euphorisch gewesen. *g


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Oh, ich lese gerade: Der Schreiber arbeitet gar nicht hier in dieser Redaktion . Alles klar. Zu früh euphorisch gewesen. *g


 Was genau hätte denn ein Stamm-Redakteur der PC Games anders geschrieben in einer NEWS, in der man nun mal einfach versucht, Fakten zusammenzufassen? ^^   Hast du da Beispiele? Und waren die anderen Redakteure zu sehr für ein Verbot - oder zu sehr dagegen? 



Nebenbei: die Redaktion hat den Artikel ja "abgesegnet", also scheint sie dem ja auch voll zuzustimmen.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2018)

"Hart, aber gerecht bestraft", "Befreiungsbewegung"? Geht's noch?
Ein Extrem ist so beschissen wie das Andere.


Das Spielethema finde ich wichtig. Höchste Zeit, dass in der Öffentlichkeit mal ernsthaft darüber diskutiert wird.
Enorm schade, wenn das hier im Forum nicht möglich sein sollte.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (24. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Oh, ich lese gerade: Der Schreiber arbeitet gar nicht hier in dieser Redaktion . Alles klar. Zu früh euphorisch gewesen. *g



Öööhm ... doch, schon, ich bin seit vielen Jahren PCG-Redakteur.


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2018)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Öööhm ... doch, schon, ich bin seit vielen Jahren PCG-Redakteur.


Gibs endlich zu! Du gehörst in Wahrheit zum Team Wallraff und deckst die miserablen Bedingungen in  deutschen Spieleredaktionen auf!


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> "Hart, aber gerecht bestraft", "Befreiungsbewegung"? Geht's noch?
> Ein Extrem ist so beschissen wie das Andere.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den Polemik-Post von ihm mal gelöscht

Finde es auch schade, aber leider haben wir hier einige "Experten" die immer wieder meinen auf die Kacke hauen zu müssen


----------



## Wamboland (25. August 2018)

> Unterstützung erhält Giffey von der rechtspolitischen Sprecherin der CDU-Bundesfraktion, Elisabeth Winkelmeier-Becker: "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen", so Winkelmeier-Becker.



Klar weil die 100000 Nazi-Zombie Filme sich ja deutlich angemessener mit dem Thema befassen ... 

Gleiches Recht für alle Medien. Wenn verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in jedem dummen Film erlaubt sind, dann auch in jedem dummen Spiel (das nicht zur Erhöhung oder Verherrlichung beiträgt) - so einfach ist das. 

Vor allem haben wir hier ja ein Spiel das sich sehr kritisch mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, wie man gerade dort dagegen sein kann ist mir einfach ein Rätsel.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau hätte denn ein Stamm-Redakteur der PC Games anders geschrieben in einer NEWS, in der man nun mal einfach versucht, Fakten zusammenzufassen? ^^   Hast du da Beispiele? Und waren die anderen Redakteure zu sehr für ein Verbot - oder zu sehr dagegen?
> 
> 
> Nebenbei: die Redaktion hat den Artikel ja "abgesegnet", also scheint sie dem ja auch voll zuzustimmen.



Beziehe mich auf die ganze Bandbreite, nicht nur "Neuigkeiten". Beim Test zu ELEX wurde stark persönliche Ansichten zu anderen historischen Themen mit hinein genommen.
Selbiges Spiel wurde dann schon wegen seiner "möglichen" Frauendarstellung kritisiert, wofür der Vorgänger dann herangezogen wurde.
Was fällt mir noch ein? Ein Japanisches Spiel namens  Nirr? Nyr? Keine Ahnung wie man das schrieb. 
Es kommt ein weiterer meinungsstiftender Beitrag hinzu über die Frauenrollen  im neuen  Call of Duty.

Gab noch mehr Beispiele, aber das ist das was mir spontan als erzieherische Eingriffsversuche, auch der gegenüber minderjährigen Leserschaft, einfällt.

Deshalb war dieser Bericht für mich mal eine Art durchatmen in der äußerst einseitigen, tendenziösen Weise wie viele Themen behandelt werden.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Öööhm ... doch, schon, ich bin seit vielen Jahren PCG-Redakteur.



Ah, dann hat mich dieser Text wohl irregeführt:

"Lukas Schmid ist Redakteur bei Computec. Er schreibt für die verschiedenen Magazine und Homepages des Verlages."

Wohin gehören Sie denn nu?


----------



## Loosa (25. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> "Lukas Schmid ist Redakteur bei Computec. Er schreibt für die verschiedenen Magazine und Homepages des Verlages."
> 
> Wohin gehören Sie denn nu?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGames ist Teil von Computec. Oder andersrum. 



/edit: hm, Bildergröße lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Computec ist der Mutterkonzern, der neben PC-Games noch andere Internetauftritte bzw. dazugehörige Magazine umfasst und sitzt in Fürth, wo auch das Redaktionsgebäude ist.

Unter anderen wäre da

PC Games (Heft und Website)
PC Games Hardware (Heft und Website)
Buffed (Website, ob es das Heft noch gibt weiß ich nicht)
Videogameszone (Website, Auftritt der Konsolen-Hefte N-Zone und play4)
Games Aktuell (Heft und Website)
4players (Website)


----------



## Loosa (25. August 2018)

Streber.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Was muss das muss


----------



## xaan (25. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Beziehe mich auf die ganze Bandbreite, nicht nur "Neuigkeiten". Beim Test zu ELEX wurde stark persönliche Ansichten zu anderen historischen Themen mit hinein genommen.
> Selbiges Spiel wurde dann schon wegen seiner "möglichen" Frauendarstellung kritisiert, wofür der Vorgänger dann herangezogen wurde.
> Was fällt mir noch ein? Ein Japanisches Spiel namens  Nirr? Nyr? Keine Ahnung wie man das schrieb.
> Es kommt ein weiterer meinungsstiftender Beitrag hinzu über die Frauenrollen  im neuen  Call of Duty.
> ...



Wenn ich das mal zusammenfassen darf: PC Games ist dir im Gesamtbild zu sehr "SJW" - und das allein setzt du gleich mit fehlender Neutralität und Sachbezogenheit.
Dazu bleibt eigentlich nur eins zu sagen: Woran kannst du erkennen, ob deine eigene Perspektive auf die Sache nicht ebenfalls verzerrt ist - nur eben in die andere Richtung?
Will sagen: wer ganz weit oben steht, für den sieht alles ganz klein aus. Wer ganz weit unten steht, für den sieht alles ganz groß aus. Wer ganz weit rechts steht, für den sieht alles links aus...


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Computec ist der Mutterkonzern, der neben PC-Games noch andere Internetauftritte bzw. dazugehörige Magazine umfasst und sitzt in Fürth, wo auch das Redaktionsgebäude ist.
> 
> Unter anderen wäre da
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. So eine Übersicht hat mir gefehlt. Ist natürlich noch offen wie selbstständig oder kontrolliert die Teilbereiche agieren dürfen in ihren Dartstellungen.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mal zusammenfassen darf: PC Games ist dir im Gesamtbild zu sehr "SJW" - und das allein setzt du gleich mit fehlender Neutralität und Sachbezogenheit.
> Dazu bleibt eigentlich nur eins zu sagen: Woran kannst du erkennen, ob deine eigene Perspektive auf die Sache nicht ebenfalls verzerrt ist - nur eben in die andere Richtung?
> Will sagen: wer ganz weit oben steht, für den sieht alles ganz klein aus. Wer ganz weit unten steht, für den sieht alles ganz groß aus. Wer ganz weit rechts steht, für den sieht alles links aus...




Keine Ahnung was "SJW" bedeutet.  Also antworte ich auf den Rest des  Beitrages, den ich verstehen kann. 
Meine eigene Perspektive als kleiner Forumschreiber ohne den administrativen Machtapparat und der Sendereichweite und als nicht Angehöriger der Redaktion steht in einer völlig anderen Verantwortlichkeit. Während ich das Thema Äpfel thematisiere, wäre ich selbst das Thema Birnen.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was "SJW" bedeutet.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Justice_Warrior



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Also antworte ich auf den Rest des  Beitrages, den ich verstehen kann.
> Meine eigene Perspektive als kleiner Forumschreiber ohne den administrativen Machtapparat und der Sendereichweite und als nicht Angehöriger der Redaktion steht in einer völlig anderen Verantwortlichkeit. Während ich das Thema Äpfel thematisiere, wäre ich selbst das Thema Birnen.



Deine eigene Perspektive spielt eine Rolle, wenn du die Neutralität und Sachbezogenheit Anderer beurteilst. Es stellt sich dann sofort die Frage nach deinem Maßstab und wie allgemeingültig der ist.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Justice_Warrior
> 
> Deine eigene Perspektive spielt eine Rolle, wenn du die Neutralität und Sachbezogenheit Anderer beurteilst. Es stellt sich dann sofort die Frage nach deinem Maßstab und wie allgemeingültig der ist.




Falsch. Ob an meinen Argumenten etwas dran ist oder nicht müssen die Betroffenen reflektieren. Selbst wenn ich die Voreingenommenste Person aller Zeiten wäre, könnte an Argumenten dennoch etwas dran sein. Genauso umgekehrt: Der Neutralste Geist kann daneben liegen.  Darum ist dein Ansatz  nur ablenkend und nicht zielführend.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Falsch. Ob an meinen Argumenten etwas dran ist oder nicht müssen die Betroffenen reflektieren. Selbst wenn ich die Voreingenommenste Person aller Zeiten wäre, könnte an Argumenten dennoch etwas dran sein. Genauso umgekehrt: Der Neutralste Geist kann daneben liegen.  Darum ist dein Ansatz  nur ablenkend und nicht zielführend.


Die eigene Perspektive und den Gehalt der eigenen Argumente zu hinterfragen - im selben Maße wie man es von Anderen erwartet - ist immer zielführend.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. August 2018)

> "Ich halte das Genre Computerspiel nicht für geeignet, sich angemessen mit dem historischen Unrecht des Nationalsozialismus und dem Leid der Opfer auseinanderzusetzen", so Winkelmeier-Becker.


Und warum?  


Sich der historisch bedingten Verantwortung bewusst zu sein ist das eine.  Eine gewisse Verantwortung, dass so ein Bullshit nicht mehr passieren darf, haben wir alle. 

Aber Verantwortung ist nicht gleich "Blutschuld" und heißt noch lange nicht, dass man diese Thematik nicht in Spielen behandeln und verarbeiten darf. Es gibt viele Spiele, ob nun AAA oder Indie-Spiele, die sich mit kontroversen Themen auseinandersetzen und die ich auch dahin gehend als "wertvoll" bezeichnen würde, seien es nun traumatische Erlebnisse, Rassismus im Allgemeinen oder gar psychische Störungen und Krankheiten. Auch Krieg im Allgemeinen wird in einigen Games thematisiert. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum es beim Thema Nationalsozialismus anders sein sollte. 

Gerade in heutiger Zeit, in der die Rechten eine laute Stimme haben und gehört werden, sollte man mit der Zeit gehen und Spiele als etabliertes Kulturgut (wenn schon nicht rechtlich als Kunst) behandeln und Entwicklern die Möglichkeit und Freiheit einräumen, das Thema auch visuell zu bearbeiten. Das hat sicher nicht den Effekt, dass der Jugendliche oder der junge Erwachsene plötzlich denkt "Geil, ein Hakenkreuz. Ich werde Nazi! Yeah!". Ich denke, die Darstellung von NS-Symbolen im Kontext einer Verarbeitung des Themas, in welcher Form auch immer, kann durchaus eher zur Sensibilisierung führen, als ein stumpfes Verbot. 

Das stumpfe weg lassen einer Sache hat schon in Harry Potter nicht geklappt. Voldemort war trotzdem da.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und warum?


Weil die Frau sich nicht mit Videospielen beschäftigt hat und überhaupt nichts darüber weiß, wie das Thema darin behandelt werden kann.
Ignorant und borniert...ebenso wie die Zielgruppe, die sie damit anzusprechen versucht.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2018)

ich denke auch, dass diejenigen, die sich jetzt geäußert haben, wenig bis überhaupt keine ahnung von computerspielen, deren zielgruppen und auch nicht von der bislang schon herrschenden gesetzesauslegung hatten: hätte man den personen inglorious basterds, indiana jones oder irgendeinen comic (family guy, simpsons etc.) gezeigt, der hier im nachmittagsprogramm mit ns-symbolik läuft, wären die reaktionen vermutlich ähnlich gewesen.

interessanterweise hat sich übrigens ausgerechnet die katholische kirche wohlwollend zur  diesbezüglichen änderung der usk-praxis geäußert. kann man ja auch mal erwähnen.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Die eigene Perspektive und den Gehalt der eigenen Argumente zu hinterfragen - im selben Maße wie man es von Anderen erwartet - ist immer zielführend.



Ich erkläre es Dir noch einmal, aber dann ist es entweder verstanden, oder nicht, da es sonst nur ein Bewegen im Kreis bleibt: Das meine eigene Reflektion ebenfalls Wichtig ist, habe ich nicht bestritten, aber es  wäre ein eigenes Thema. "Birnen". Es ändert rein gar nichts daran, ob meine Argumente korrekt sind oder nicht zum Thema Äpfel. Es sind zwei Themen deren Vermischung nur davon abhält klar einen Weg zu verfolgen. Etwas Struktur in der Diskussion ist wichtig, da man sonst alles mit, für das Thema unwesentlichem Zeug blockieren könnte. 

Das ist jetzt entweder klar, oder auch nicht. Ein weiteres Mal erkläre ich die gleiche Frage nicht.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Ich erkläre es Dir noch einmal, aber dann ist es entweder verstanden, oder nicht, da es sonst nur ein Bewegen im Kreis bleibt: Das meine eigene Reflektion ebenfalls Wichtig ist, habe ich nicht bestritten, aber es  wäre ein eigenes Thema. "Birnen". Es ändert rein gar nichts daran, ob meine Argumente korrekt sind oder nicht



Das wäre in der Tat so, wenn du denn Argumente genannt hättest.
Bisher kam von dir aber nur eine These (aka: unbewiesene Behauptung).

Und genau deshalb ist deine Perspektive hier relevant. Frage dich: "warum ist meine These richtig?". Die Antwort auf diese Frage, *die* wäre ein Argument. Über das könnte man dann auch diskutieren. Solange nur deine These im Raum steht, reden wir nur über Ansichten und Meinungen. Und die sind abhängig wovon?
....richtig: der Perspeltive.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt entweder klar, oder auch nicht. Ein weiteres Mal erkläre ich die gleiche Frage nicht.


Na dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass dir das jetzt klar ist...


----------



## shaboo (25. August 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass diejenigen, die sich jetzt geäußert haben, wenig bis überhaupt keine ahnung von computerspielen, deren zielgruppen und auch nicht von der bislang schon herrschenden gesetzesauslegung hatten: hätte man den personen inglorious basterds, indiana jones oder irgendeinen comic (family guy, simpsons etc.) gezeigt, der hier im nachmittagsprogramm mit ns-symbolik läuft, wären die reaktionen vermutlich ähnlich gewesen.


Genau das ist ja das, was einen immer wieder aufregt, wenn es um irgendwas Digitales (und hier insbesondere, aber nicht nur, Spiele) geht: Dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Politiker, Gewerkschafter, Psychologen und wer sich da sonst noch so alles zu Wort meldet, die eigene Ahnungslosigkeit auch noch öffentlich und ganz demonstrativ vor sich her trägt und auch nicht in geringster Weise als Makel empfindet. Nach dem Motto: Es kann derjenige am Besten über Computerspiele sprechen und urteilen, der noch nie Kontakt mit so was hatte und damit auch nicht charakterlich und moralisch davon verdorben wurde!

Als ob moralische Entrüstung oder die (potentiell ja durchaus vorhandene) gute Absicht in irgendeiner Weise Kompetenz und Qualifikation ersetzen würden ...


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Computec ist der Mutterkonzern, der neben PC-Games noch andere Internetauftritte bzw. dazugehörige Magazine umfasst und sitzt in Fürth, wo auch das Redaktionsgebäude ist.
> 
> Unter anderen wäre da
> 
> ...



Die ganzen Linux- und Event-Objekte nicht zu vergessen. ^^


----------



## Entkryptor (25. August 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Das wäre in der Tat so, wenn du denn Argumente genannt hättest.
> Bisher kam von dir aber nur eine These (aka: unbewiesene Behauptung).
> 
> Und genau deshalb ist deine Perspektive hier relevant. Frage dich: "warum ist meine These richtig?". Die Antwort auf diese Frage, *die* wäre ein Argument. Über das könnte man dann auch diskutieren. Solange nur deine These im Raum steht, reden wir nur über Ansichten und Meinungen. Und die sind abhängig wovon?
> ....richtig: der Perspeltive.



Du scheinst äußerst selektiv zu lesen und in diesem Tunnelblick außen vor zu lassen, was noch geschrieben wurde. Argumente habe ich auf Nachfrage schon einer anderen Person geliefert, auf die sich bezogen werden können. 

Ich bezweifle zunehmend, dass Du Jemand bist, mit dem man wirklich Diskutieren könnte, in der hier zelebrierten Unaufmerksamkeit. Noch einmal so ein Versuch einen gehaltlosen Bremsklotz zu hinterlassen und ich werde auf keinen weiteren deiner Kommentare mehr reagieren, selbst wenn er sich ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Thema befassen sollte.


----------



## xaan (25. August 2018)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Du scheinst äußerst selektiv zu lesen und in diesem Tunnelblick außen vor zu lassen, was noch geschrieben wurde. Argumente habe ich auf Nachfrage schon einer anderen Person geliefert, auf die sich bezogen werden können.


Zeige mir welchen Satz du für ein Argument hältst und ich erkläre dir, ganz langsam und verständlich, warum es keines ist.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle zunehmend, dass Du Jemand bist, mit dem man wirklich Diskutieren könnte, in der hier zelebrierten Unaufmerksamkeit. Noch einmal so ein Versuch einen gehaltlosen Bremsklotz zu hinterlassen und ich werde auf keinen weiteren deiner Kommentare mehr reagieren, selbst wenn er sich ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Thema befassen sollte.


Deine ständigen Ad Hominems sind echt ermüdend. Ist das echt das Niveau, auf dem du existierst?


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2018)

Habt ihr Beiden irgendwas von meinem zarten Hinweis ein paar Posts weiter "oben" nicht verstanden?


----------

